
2019 on Spotify - d3fault
https://www.spotify.com/is/wrapped/
======
rchaud
Can this be re-titled as "Your Spotify account activity in 2019" or something
similar? You can't do anything on this site without logging into your Spotify
account first.

In the past, Spotify has built visualization sites for other years that showed
aggregate stats for all listeners. No login required.

------
pssflops
Love these end-of-year recaps because I find the split between podcasts \
music is getting much better recognition in the past few years. 51 days
(~74,000min) of total listening this year, wow.

